# Romantique from the old chest :)



## Flamme

Driven by lack of topic where you could post things you feel nostalgic about....Pictures of old jewels, buildings ,people, retro music...From any period you find interesting...








_Coral bracelet with head of Bacchus, made in Italy in the 19th century_


----------



## Flamme

_Drachm with head of Poseidon on the obverse, and Amphitrite on a hippocamp on the reverse. Made in Greece, c.213-205 BC_
I used to collect old coins, books, stamps and stuff with my dad...I have a nice and valuable little collection of old and strange coins not golden but silver ones, also some old and rare books...


----------



## Ingélou

From the 1950s UK 'Sweetshops', remembered fondly by Brits 'of a certain age'!


----------



## Flamme

I wonder how it tasted like? And scent of ''old'' stuff, one of the reasons i would like to ride in a ''time machine''...


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

Winged comb head, made in France, c.1900


----------



## Flamme

Detail of a head of the Buddha, made in Afghanistan in the 4th-5th century


----------



## Flamme

Esais zur Linden, Nef on wheels, 1609-29
The wheels of this nef indicate that it was rolled from guest to guest at the high table. The spout at the bow suggests it could also be used as a ewer.


----------



## Flamme

Morse (clasp for a liturgical cope) with the Annunciation, made in Europe in the 13th century.


----------



## Flamme

Statuette of Nemesis in the form of a female griffin with wings. Made in Roman Egypt in the 2nd century


----------



## Flamme

Ernst Haeckel, "Anthomedusae", from Kunstformen der Natur, 1904


----------



## Art Rock

If you like vintage magazine covers (like me), there are two recurring topics in my blog about them:

Vogue covers
Other covers


----------



## Flamme

Comb with courting scenes, made in Europe in the late 15th century
Reminds me of an beautiful german poem...
Sie kämmt es mit goldenem Kamme
Und singt ein Lied dabei;
Das hat eine wundersame,
Gewalt'ge Melodei.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

Hochst Manufactory, Model of a Cat, c.1760


----------



## Flamme

I think Inge would like this...








Hochst Manufactory, "Dogs Wedding", c.1755


----------



## Flamme

Thomas Wilmer Dewing, Girl with Lute, 1904-05


----------



## Flamme

Etruscan, Terracotta architectural plaque with lotus and palmette designs, late 4th century BC


----------



## Flamme

Filigree Brooch, made in Kerala, India, c.1853


----------



## Flamme

Amulet pendant, made in England, 1540-60


----------



## Flamme

Pendant with the Virgin and Child Enthroned, made in Germany in the 16th century


----------



## Flamme

Oyester Shell Netsuke close.








Kaigyokusai, Oyster Shell Netsuke with Interior Carved as View of Itsukushima Shrine, mid-late 19th century


----------



## PetrB

Flamme said:


> I think Inge would like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hochst Manufactory, "Dogs Wedding", c.1755


This is a fine example of DECADENCE! To the contemporary eye it is also high kitsch and extremely funny as that


----------



## Taggart

Queen Alexandra's Dormouse - Carl Fabergé 1910 - currently part of an exhibition of East Anglian masterpieces at the Sainsbury Centre in Norwich.


----------



## PetrB

Tuscan Door-knocker








Durham Cathedral ~ Sanctuary door-knocker


----------



## PetrB

Mughal 'Diamond Mirror' necklace:


----------



## PetrB

Vintage air circulator, ca. 1928


----------



## Flamme

PetrB said:


> This is a fine example of DECADENCE! To the contemporary eye it is also high kitsch and extremely funny as that


Its so funny how often yesterdays kitsch is todays ''beautiful antiquity'' not only in painting and sculptures...


----------



## Flamme

Taggart said:


> Queen Alexandra's Dormouse - Carl Fabergé 1910 - currently part of an exhibition of East Anglian masterpieces at the Sainsbury Centre in Norwich.


This is interesting, is that gold he's chewin'?


----------



## PetrB

Flamme said:


> This is interesting, is that gold he's chewin'?


Of course... another fine example of over the top high craft applied to completely useless highly decorative objects, which nonetheless charm. Fabergé, ironically enough, was one of the first to cater to the wealthy yet use less than all highly precious materials in the objects -- i.e. more like the Italianate school of thought, where the object was first conceived of -- along with its coloration as well -- and whatever was most appropriate to realize that was used. Other schools of thought would have every bit of that Dormouse made from the most highly valuable, 'precious' materials, i.e. 'highest end merchandise.'


----------



## Taggart

Flamme said:


> This is interesting, is that gold he's chewin'?


Full description here.


----------



## Flamme

Recolourised picture from 1856


----------



## Flamme

Coney Island sheet music by Harold Feinstein


----------



## Flamme

PetrB said:


> Of course... another fine example of over the top high craft applied to completely useless highly decorative objects, which nonetheless charm. Fabergé, ironically enough, was one of the first to cater to the wealthy yet use less than all highly precious materials in the objects -- i.e. more like the Italianate school of thought, where the object was first conceived of -- along with its coloration as well -- and whatever was most appropriate to realize that was used. Other schools of thought would have every bit of that Dormouse made from the most highly valuable, 'precious' materials, i.e. 'highest end merchandise.'


I have watched a program earlier this month about the russian art and politics and it was said thet the Tzar ordered very espensive and luxurious Faberge eggs in the moment his country was in mass famine and half million of people died or suffered from it and that way speeded up his fall and the revolution cause of the great odium of his people to this ''extravaganze''


----------



## Flamme

Pendant cross, made in Western Europe, 1650-1700
I like this emerald green


----------



## Ingélou

PetrB said:


> Tuscan Door-knocker
> View attachment 31464
> 
> 
> Durham Cathedral ~ Sanctuary door-knocker
> View attachment 31465


Your Durham Cathedral knocker is very dear to us; I went to uni in Durham (at that date the original, not a replica, was in place) and later Taggart got his first job there and we lived there for 9 years. I just love that lion/sun monster.


----------



## Flamme

Follower of William Larkin, Three Young Girls, c.1620


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

Claude Raguet Hirst, The Bookworm's Table, 1890s


----------



## Art Rock

View attachment 31642


Vintage posters, another recurring topic in my blog.


----------



## Ingélou

I love the art of Alma-Tadema, 'Victorians in togas'! 
Here is his 'Unconscious Rivals'.


----------



## PetrB

Flamme said:


> Pendant cross, made in Western Europe, 1650-1700
> I like this emerald green


More decadent plunder, Emeralds seized from South American Indians, no doubt... adding insult to injury, then set into a cross :-/


----------



## PetrB

Ingélou said:


> I love the art of Alma-Tadema, 'Victorians in togas'!
> Here is his 'Unconscious Rivals'.
> 
> View attachment 31657


I'm feelin' the call for the need of a _Camp 'n' Kitsch Corner_ on TC


----------



## Flamme

Hans Memling, Angel Carrying an Olive Branch, c.1475-80.


----------



## Flamme

Terracotta piggy bank, made in East Java in the 15th century


----------



## Flamme

Goblet glass enamelled on one side with figure of lady in blue dress with black fan, Made in Venice or Innsbruck, 16th century.


----------



## Flamme

Pendant cross in gold set with cabochon turquoises. The reverse is enamelled with flowers and leaves in red, green and blue translucent enamels en basse-taille, Made in England, 16th century.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Fabergé egg, 1903, "Peter the Great"


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Fabergé egg, 1903, "Peter the Great"


Nice...I've heard they have a bit sinister background 'cause their making and presenting to the people kinda accelerated the ''Russian revolution'' 'cause it was considered an arrogant waste of money in the time of enormous crisis...


----------



## Flamme

A Babylonian Alabaster Statue of Ishtar, the Goddess of Love, Dating from 350 B.C.


----------



## Ingélou

Flamme said:


>


I love the 1899 'Art Nouveau' bottle!


----------



## DrKilroy

I would love to own a real nautilus cup! That's one of the weirdest and most impractical things I like.




























Best regards, Dr


----------



## PetrB

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Fabergé egg, 1903, "Peter the Great"


Politics aside, this is still a patently silly and wholly decadent object, using a ridiculous amount of precious materials as a display of 'merchandise.' Fantastic, and downright vulgar for all its craft and refinement.


----------



## PetrB

DrKilroy said:


> I would love to own a real nautilus cup! That's one of the weirdest and most impractical things I like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards, Dr


Ah, its a human skull cup for me, or else!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

PetrB said:


> Politics aside, this is still a patently silly and wholly decadent object, using a ridiculous amount of precious materials as a display of 'merchandise.' Fantastic, and downright vulgar for all its craft and refinement.


LOL how is this different than everything else on this thread? All luxury items have some sort of "collateral damage" as the euphemism goes, even electronic goods today.

I got another one! The Rose Trellis egg, 1907. I've seen this one in person at a museum:


----------



## Winterreisender

I like the eclectic mix of old treasures being posted on this thread . I think this one fits quite well:










_Gemma Augustea_, 1st Century AD, Onyx stone engraving depicting Caesar Augustus and family.


----------



## PetrB

Huilunsoittaja said:


> LOL how is this different than everything else on this thread? All luxury items have some sort of "collateral damage" as the euphemism goes, even electronic goods today.


Completely true, while some of these are sooooo much more excessive than others that they single themselves out, as it were

Yeah, even the cheap wristwatch and all else we use, necessary or not, has collateral damage. Think of the mountain of all the 'crystal' plastic CD cases, or the tons of old vinyl in landfills


----------



## science

Here's a Korean egg. This is from the Baekjae kingdom, it's pretty big, about 60 cms, evidently an incense burner. I guess (but I haven't read) that it's shape is related to the myth of the founder of the Goguryeo Kingdom (from which Baekjae originated) being born from an egg. I think I've read that there was a creation myth in which the world was born from an egg, but I can't find evidence of this at the moment.

Anyway, this is no useless thing of course. It's for impressive rituals designed to persuade the peasantry of the power of the religion that legitimised their subjection. Very important. Couldn't do without that kind of thing.


----------



## Flamme

Boris Karloff as the Monster


----------

